# LX2 Toro



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Smoked my first LX2 Toro this afternoon and yes, it was great! Like the robusto I would rate this cigar full bodied that has a nice spice to it. about a third into it notes of chocolate, coffee, and cedar started to appear.

I can't wait for this cigar to ship, I really think everyone will enjoy it!!

Bigfoot 9.5


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome... can't wait


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Man those look nice bigfoot, when can I get my hands on some of those?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

According the last update that I received, they should start shipping end of Oct, first of Nov.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

They look good, can't wait!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

They do look good!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

You are such a tease .................


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Bigfoot said:


> According the last update that I received, they should start shipping end of Oct, first of Nov.


Mid November.... 

Damn, even I don't have one of those.


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Brian,

That is one TASTY looking smoke


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't wait for these!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

its.... beautiful!


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I just got mine in the mail today. I can't wait to smoke it! I'm going to try to wait a week, but I don't know if it'll last that long! Thanks again for the contest!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Lookin good Brian!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't wait for it to ship either, I like a good strong ligero smoke.


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

that looks great i cant wait for them


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow that's an awesome looking stick. :dribble:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that looks great. That ISOM looks alittle scared so close to some great CAOs


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Really looking foward to these hittin the shelves:dribble:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I know it has nothing to do with the taste. But I think CAO really stepped up creatively with that band design.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Can't wait to try the toro! Thanks Brian!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Brian, that are some tasty looking pics man!! :dribble:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Those look very nice


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks delicious Brian. If you say so, I'll like it. Can't wait for the release either.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

jam said:


> You are such a tease .................


My thoughts exactly...woullda been worse if he'd had show it wearing a bikini and his toe wrap!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those look great Brian!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

acharpe said:


> I just got mine in the mail today. I can't wait to smoke it! I'm going to try to wait a week, but I don't know if it'll last that long! Thanks again for the contest!


WHAT ??? I missed a contest for these ? :brick:


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Brian,

Really looking forward to these. they look great! Salado Cigars say they have some ordered. I am really excited about these!

DL


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds great... can't wait...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice looks good!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I can not wait to try this one... prolly my most anticipated smoke of the year.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

How sweet it must be Bigfoot 9.5---Wowser!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to try those


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Brian, it looks great. I can't wait until they get here.


----------

